# cheap camera for shrimp pics?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, I currently have a digital Kodak M1033 HD 10 meg, but I get blurry pics. I'm not looking to shoot super-incredible pics like some I've seen here and admire. Nor am I into manual focusing, f-stops, etc. I just need a low-cost digital camera that will be auto and shoot clear shrimp shots for sales. (Point and click.)

Any low-cost digital camera suggestions?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There is no such thing as a cheap camera that automatically takes tack sharp photos of shrimp. It's up to the operator. Your camera is perfectly capable, but if you don't want to deal with focus etc it's a tough one.

My recommendation would be to dig out the manual (or find it online) and read up. Especially the section about "Macro AF". Learn what your camera can do. Apply it. It's not like you have to pay for films and wait until they are developed. If a photo doesn't come out nicely, trashcan it and try again.

A new camera will not resolve the basic issue - the need to study your camera a bit. Although someone will surely suggest their favorite brand and system. :hihi:


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite P&S but I do, sometimes, if pressed and my K10D isn't handy use a Kodak 6 mp. Only thing I hate about P&S is the shutter delay from when you press the button until it takes the shot. 
If your camera has that delay it may account for some (most all) of the blurriness.

Any of the P&S cameras will give you a clear picture. No, it's not as good or as sharp as a DSLR or SLR with a $1000 lens but they can take decent shots.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Wasserpest. Any camera over 5-6megapixles should be able to take nice shots as long as the operator knows how to work it! I also love Kodaks and I can say honestly anything you'll find cheap probably wont take pics as good as your kodak can once you figure out the manual focusing and whatever else its capable of! Good luck and happy reading! Those instruction booklets are always a blast :hihi:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay folks, I got the "point." Get it? Point? LOL To the manual, Robin!


----------



## fairgate (Apr 7, 2012)

Add a tripod for longer exposures, shrimp don't move a lot, and its a must for macro work.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Assuming you know how to focus with the camera...

If the whole image is blurry, mount the camera on a tripod.

If only the shrimp is blurry but the background is sharp, increase the camera's ISO.


----------

